# What is your favourite breakfast cereal?



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I would make a poll but there are too many options 

Also if you do not eat cereal, get the heck out of here!! :b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cheerios, by a mile! :yay

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/cheerios/

Rice Krispies would probably be my second choice.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

hah cheerios appreciation group, that is awesome! :boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lucky Charms.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Corn Flakes are good, too.

And Honey Bunches of Oats! That's a good one. Really, I love all cereal (the junk ones not so much, though).


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Lucky Charms.


I had a craving for those the other day! Loved em when a kid (the marshmallows made it feel like eating breakfast candy).



anonymid said:


> Corn Flakes are good, too.
> 
> And Honey Bunches of Oats! That's a good one. Really, I love all cereal (the junk ones not so much, though).


I am eating mini-wheats mixed with corn flakes right now, num.

I enjoy most all cereals, the junky ones now and then (gotta watch the ol' figure) :roll


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anonymid said:


> Corn Flakes are good, too.
> 
> And *Honey Bunches of Oats*! That's a good one. Really, I love all cereal (the junk ones not so much, though).


Those are one of my favorites. Mini-Wheats are great too.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

spaceygirl said:


> I am eating mini-wheats mixed with corn flakes right now, num.


I haven't tried to mix them together but now I'm gonna have to.

I got Capitan Crunch and Honey Bunches on the counter but NO MILK!!!!! RAN OUT!!! :mum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I should also add that I don't take the "breakfast" part of "breakfast cereal" too seriously. I'll eat cereal for any meal.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anonymid said:


> I should also add that I don't take the "breakfast" part of "breakfast cereal" too seriously. I'll eat cereal for any meal.


Same here.

Cereal = perfect midnight snacks/munchies!!!! 
Actually, no. Perfect for midday or anytime on the clock...


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Full of Empty said:


> I haven't tried to mix them together but now I'm gonna have to.
> 
> I got Capitan Crunch and Honey Bunches on the counter but NO MILK!!!!! RAN OUT!!! :mum


I always eat my cereals mixed together! Any combination is a good combination :yes

I have used watered down coffee cream in a pinch when no milk haha.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucky Charms and Cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Cocoa Puffs, and Honey Bunches of Oats. I can't choose just one.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I eat cereal for dinner!

Favorites are:

Honey Nut Cheerios
Frosted Flakes
Raisin Bran Crunch
Special K Fruit & Yogurt


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

My favorite is the outmeal cluster, blueberry, flax seed one from the Kashi brand. I am by no means a health nut (and I enjoy my sugary drenched cereal very much) but that stuff is awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kristie26 said:


> Honey Bunches of Oats "wannabe".


I had to change it to one of my favorites - you are from Illinois, and that is where Aldi makes their version. It's one of my favorites and only costs $1.89 a box!

My other favorite is Cracklin' Oat Bran.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, when it comes to cereal, it seems that SAS has terrible taste.

Anyways, Reeses Puff Cereal is probably the best tasting one. Though I don't eat it too often. It's actually been years since I've had some. I usually eat Fiber One cereal. Gotta have that fiber.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

udontknowme said:


> Lucky Charms and Cinnamon toast crunch


^this, you have good taste sir!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheesecake said:


> Anyways, *Reeses Puff Cereal* is probably the best tasting one. Though I don't eat it too often. It's actually been years since I've had some. I usually eat Fiber One cereal. Gotta have that fiber.


Oh man, when I was younger I would eat an entire box in one sitting, just for kicks.

So good.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm cuckoo for cocoa puffs.









I like a lot of different types of cereal...I don't really know if I have a favorite...

Reeses Puffs are good. Haven't had those in awhile. One time I ate a whole box in like two days. :um


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I just have boring old Cornflakes for breakfast. Can't be doing with too much sugar in the morning like.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate cereal  I usually force myself to have porridge, but if I have more time I make toast. Ideally I'd have a full English breakfast every day.


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*Growing up my favorite cereal was " King Vitamin " I still love it but no one sells it anywhere.*

*Now I love love love *

*KIX*

*TRIX*

*HONEYCOMB*

*FROSTED MINI WHEATS*

*RICE KRISPIES I put strawberry nestle quick dust in the milk*

*CORN POPS*

*APPLE JAXs*

*FRUIT LOOPS*

*SMACKS*

*KASHI STRAWBERRY FIELDS*

*RAISIN BRAN*

_*FRUITY PEEBLES*_

*FROSTED FLAKES with bannas*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Reese's Puffs. No question. I've eaten whole boxes in a single sitting too, haha. Golden Grahams comes in at a close second.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Apple Cinnamon Cheerios without a doubt. I could live off those.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Chocolate Cheerios-YUM!!!


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE=Cheesecake;1762333]Wow, when it comes to cereal, it seems that SAS has terrible taste.

Anyways, Reeses Puff Cereal is probably the best tasting one. Though I don't eat it too often. It's actually been years since I've had some. I usually eat Fiber One cereal. Gotta have that fiber.[/QUOTE]

I think there's some gooders, and YES to Reeses Puff I get a craving for those every few months.



tutliputli said:


> I hate cereal  I usually force myself to have porridge, but if I have more time I make toast. Ideally I'd have a full English breakfast every day.


Stop tainting our cereal love thread!!! :b



GummieBear said:


> *Growing up my favorite cereal was " King Vitamin " I still love it but no one sells it anywhere.*
> 
> *Now I love love love *
> 
> ...


Er I have never heard of some of those...smacks? kix? King vitamin??? rest are good tho!



shadowmask said:


> Reese's Puffs. No question. I've eaten whole boxes in a single sitting too, haha. Golden Grahams comes in at a close second.


Golden Grahams! I haven't had those in ages.



Still Waters said:


> Chocolate Cheerios-YUM!!!


WTF CHOCOLATE cheerios?? Where do you get those???


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

my favorite has got to be fruity pebbles.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Crunchy nut cornflakes
Golden Grahams
Nesquik


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Lucky Charms (good times) !!!! but they cost £10 a box over here (bad times).

I like crumpets and marmite with a coffee =]


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

> I like crumpets and marmite with a coffee


Yummy minus the coffee

I rarely eat cereal (probably have it a couple of times a year) I like frosties and honey nut cornflakes..don't really like anything else

I usually just have toast and a cuppa for breakfast


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

K honey and oats with almonds, frosted flakes, fruit loops, cheerios, mini-wheats, reese's puffs, cocoa puffs :b


----------



## unhappy clown (Jan 29, 2011)

I love shredded wheats with chocolate milk. YummY.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

frosted mini wheats , Love um


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

A cereal that they do not make anymore. : Mad : My favorite is Count Chocula, Always will be.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

That's like asking a mother to choose her favorite child. There are too many good cereals for me to pick just one. 

Right now I really like Banana Nut Cheerios. They're pretty great tbh.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Livvle said:


> Lucky Charms (good times) !!!! but they cost £10 a box over here (bad times).
> 
> I like crumpets and marmite with a coffee =]


Looks like i'll have to reconsider moving there
Or maybe bring a few boxes over with me. LOL

Honey Bunches of Oats (sooo hard to find ugh), Fibre One mixed with a sugary cereal, cheerios, shreddies, oatmeal crisp maple flavour, etc etc. I am a cereal fiend. The only cereals I dislike are the ones with the dehydrated berries. Gross.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmmm Fruit loops or reeses puffs :b, soo much sugar but soooo good :b


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the sugary stuff: corn pops, nesquik chocolate puffs, count chocula, fruit loops, trix, lucky charms, cinnamon toast crunch, and apple cinnamon cheerios.

I've been into honey bunches of oats with almonds lately though, cuz I can tell myself it's healthy even though it's still massively sugary.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yum


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Meatloaf Crunch

Props to anyone who even remembers it, it wasn't out very long


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Infexxion said:


> Meatloaf Crunch
> 
> Props to anyone who even remembers it, it wasn't out very long


:um what exactly is it?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Frosted Mini Wheats - Brown Sugar & Maple
Quaker Oatmeal Squares - Cinnamon

I wish I had a bowl right now.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought I posted here... Oh well, Reeces puffs by far.. I've eaten the whole box in one sitting aswell.. The big box.. Ughh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Toss up between frosted shredded mini-wheats and that chunky granola. I don't eat breakfast as often as I should, so sometimes I eat cereal for dinner.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cos I'm an iron man, big tough guy who runs around the beach in speedos and a singlet.


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fruity Frickin Pebbles mannn cant get any better


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

These bad boys.
Ate a box in about 4 days.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't have a favourite. I prefer a toast for breakfast but sometimes I eat Special K for dinner.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Frosted Flakes.


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

A thread about cereal and no one has said "They're Grrrreat!!!!"


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

How is it that Grape Nuts have not been mentioned yet? Clearly Grape Nuts is the best cereal of all.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Im not much of a cereal person but Ive recently tried Kellogs Krave...lovely


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

It's gotta be between Reese's Puffs, Trix, and Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Instant oatmeal. The rest of that stuff is junk food imo.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

SarahClare said:


> These bad boys.
> Ate a box in about 4 days.


Wait . . . is that what they call Rice Krispies in Australia? :sus


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Froot Loops!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Wafflecrisp, duh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Frosted Flakes and Cinnamon Toast Crunch. Oh yeah. <3


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Banana Nut Cheerios! :banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What the hell are Rice Bubbles? lmao


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rice Bubbles > Rice Krispies.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I thought it was a spoof or something. Cinnamon Toast Crunch is my second favorite. Infact I would go pour myself a bowl right now, but I have to wait for my roommate to go to bed first.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I had to post this im sorry.


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Wait . . . is that what they call Rice Krispies in Australia? :sus


Yessir it is. 
We also get








instead of Cocoa Puffs

We don't get any of your American cereals like Trix, Count Chocula, Captain Crunch or Lucky Charms here unless you go to a special candy store and they cost like $11 a box.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Frosted Flakes and *Cinnamon Toast Crunch*. Oh yeah. <3


I think this is my top cereal...soo good :eyes My brothers and I finish off a small box within a few days.
I hate that they don't sell jumbo boxes. :no


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I luv cereal!!

Honey Bunches of Oats w/ Almonds
Kellogg's All Bran Cereal
Special K Fruit and Yogurt


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Honeynut Cheerios


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

*I could live off of cerial! yummmy. *
*My favorite would be kashi , *


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Honey nut cheerios. Forever and ever.

Oh, and that rice bubbles cereal box cracked me up.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cheerios.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmm I eat weetabix without sugar every working morning..so I guess weetabix


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

the *old* Trix when it was all those cool shapes...lol


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Anchovies


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I could never choose. You'd be hard pressed to find a cereal I wasn't head-over-heels for. Can you marry cereal? Now I'm hungry.

I have Raisin Bran & Oatmeal Crisp currently.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I mix Honey bunches of oats, Frosted Flakes and Cocoa Pebbles.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm a muesli type of dude. Oats, fruit, nuts and seeds, yep you heard right muesli.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

only one i acecpt is oats


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Weetbix


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quaker Harvest Crunch Raison Almond with Soy Milk


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

aussiegal said:


> Weetbix


I love Weetbix! They're called Weetabix in the States for some reason. So delicious.


----------

